# Gay TV channel may be in U.S. by fall



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

*THIS THREAD IS FOR INFORMATION AND OPINION, NOT FOR MORAL DEBATE!!!*

Those clamoring for a television network devoted to the GLBT community may soon be able to call their cable and satellite providers and say, "I want my Gay TV!"

While much of the talk recently has focused on a Showtime-MTV venture for parent company Viacom, it will likely be a U.S. version of the Canadian gay channel PrideVision TV that will be first to hit television screens from coast to coast.

Full story http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...2/co_po/gay_tv_channel_may_be_in_u_s__by_fall


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

This channel has been rumored for the last couple of years ... I wonder if Rosie will have a talk show on it! O well ... just another blocked out channel on my guide.


----------



## Kman (Apr 22, 2002)

I have 8 & 10 year old girls. While they are not naive, and have some understanding about the gay lifestyle, as parents, we would elect to control the exposure given to them, when we can. Personally, and this is an opinion, while I am accepting of it, I would not want it broadcasted in my living room. A gay person is always welcomed in my house, but a channel that will have shows that are devoted to alternate lifestyles, is not, and I am not talking cooking shows here. I am sure glad that we do have the option to block channels.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Kman:

Ditto ... your said it very well!! And for that very reason I dropped Showtime for airing "Queer As Folk." If they want to show trash like that I have two choices ... either accept watching it or drop it.... so I did the later. But I have no problem with them having the channel ... for those that want it!

Gopher


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As Jerry Sinefield once said (Ok he said it losts of times) "Not that theres anything wrong with that"

Whatever happened to the Triangle Television Network?


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Just as I hope you control their exposure to MTV, VH-1, HBO, Showtime, CNN, ESPN, TNN, TNT, BET, TBN, NBC, ABC, CBS, Fox, WB, UPN, and EVERY other network that is brodacast on your Satellite. There is potentially questionable material on ALL these networks. I agree, that is why there is the option to block certain channels and/or programming. And don't forget about that OmniPotent button on the TV - Power.



> _Originally posted by Kman _
> *I have 8 & 10 year old girls. While they are not naive, and have some understanding about the gay lifestyle, as parents, we would elect to control the exposure given to them, when we can. Personally, and this is an opinion, while I am accepting of it, I would not want it broadcasted in my living room. A gay person is always welcomed in my house, but a channel that will have shows that are devoted to alternate lifestyles, is not, and I am not talking cooking shows here. I am sure glad that we do have the option to block channels. *


----------



## Kman (Apr 22, 2002)

We definitely monitor what and how much TV. Even on "kid" networks like Nick and the Cartoon Channel there are shows that they do not watch. Personally, kid shows like "The Angry Beavers" and "Cow and Chicken have no entertainment value for my kids. But I am sure their are parents who have no problem with them. Child TV viewing is very subjective and each parent has their own take on that. The gay channel thing is a little different though. Certain shows IN MY OPINION have no entertainment value, but also have no impact on the moral values we are trying to set for our kids. Those channels and or shows can be surfed thru without being blocked. I believe I would see nothing on the gay channel that would benefit anyone in my family, hence the block. I am all for diversity, as long as it is not crammed down my throat. If there is a gay channel fine, but I do not need to have it programmed in.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I don't think you'll even have to block it since I believe it's going to be a pay channel. We already have "gay" TV with Showtime IMO.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

BTW, did you know that Tinky Winky was gay?


----------



## garydw (Apr 22, 2002)

There are five adult channels that I know of, and not one channel for gay and lesbian people. I think that this is a good idea.

I for one happen to enjoy showtime, and with the use of parental locks I am able to block shows like Queer As Folk, Sex in The City on HBO, etc.

But for people that wish to complain what about the soft pron on Cinemax every night?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garydw _
> *There are five adult channels that I know of, and not one channel for gay and lesbian people. I think that this is a good idea.
> 
> I for one happen to enjoy showtime, and with the use of parental locks I am able to block shows like Queer As Folk, Sex in The City on HBO, etc.
> ...


Well put. If people are willing to watch it (ie advertisers spend money) then why not? Power of the dollar runs networks and people could always vote with their dollar. Not knowing anything about it, I can only assume it will have less "adult situations" per hour than the average Skinamax movie after dark.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *"I don't think you'll even have to block it since I believe it's going to be a pay channel."
> 
> Not likely. In fact, I believe it is must-carry in Canada.*


....Pridevision www.pridevision.ca is a must carry, however it is a pay channel....$6.95/mo for East + West feeds of Pridevision on StarChoice.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I still dont think we'll ever see a gay channel on DBS.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

> I still dont think we'll ever see a gay channel on DBS.


And Charlie Ergen once said they wouldn't air adult channels, now Dish has six channels.

Personal note: If you don't like what's on one channel, there's always another one to watch.


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

I'd be just as concerned, if not more so, about your children watching MTV. One of my favorite shows of all time is "Friends." I have always been amazed that it has maintained its prime family viewing slot. It is full of adult situations and sexual inuendo. Not really appropriate for that early hour of the evening.
Block the soaps, too. And of course, block Springer. Seriously, bring 'em up right and nothing they see on TV will have much effect on them.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I hope Dish doesn't add this channel. If they do, oh well, there's another channel to skip over!


----------



## rmassey (Apr 23, 2002)

Yeah, it's like BET to me, blocked. I guess it's OK to be racists if you are not a white 40 yo male in this country.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

The more of a kickback charlie gets, the more likely you'll see that channel on dish...the porn and the shopping channels are both a good example of that...


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

The gay channel will just be another channel I have no interest in, but have no problem if others want to watch it.
I feel the same about having 20 sports channels and a dozen CNNs and shopping channels. I would guess that for most of us, there are only about 15 - 20 stations max that we would ever watch out of 100 or 150 you have to pay for. But the variety is good. You should not have to watch my preferred channels.


----------



## DamonM (May 7, 2002)

I think some of you guys are under the impression that this gay channel is going to be some kind of porno channel, or that it's going to be like watching real-life vampires live out their lives. Hardly. I imagine is simply going to show that gay people are human beings just like everyone else. If I had kids, I would have the channel openly available to them so I could be sure they wouldn't grow up to hate people who are different. Of all the stories I've heard about kids who were raised in an environment where either someone is gay, or homosexuality had been discussed positively, the kids grew up to be just as accepting of these alternative lifestyles. But I've known many kids who grew up in homes where homosexuality was refered to as "immoral and wrong" or "sick and perverted" and those kids often grew up to hate homosexuals.

So there you have it. As for me and my home, we will choose the path of the most enlightenment on the topic.

Damon


----------



## Kman (Apr 22, 2002)

I know it won't be a porno channel, but I am sure it would have gay lyfestyle connotations. If there was nothing out of th ordinary that would be shown on this channel why have it to begin with???? I doubt very much that all the programming would be your typical WABC primetime lineup. I know gay people are humans like everyone else. My sister-in-law who is Godmother to one of my children is gay. She is one of the most "human" of human beings I have ever met. She is always welcomed in our house and she is also allowed to take the kids overnight. All we ask she be discreet when the kids are there, which she is. 

Ever see the Gay Pride Parade in NYC or news clips of gay demonstrarions? Sorry, I nor my children need to see men/women with large plastic penis's tied to their bodies or explicit sexual acts or tranvestites tongue kissing each other. Like I said I am tolerant of it, but shove it down my throat and I will throw it up all over you. Not that I am saying this stuff may or may not be aired on this channel, but I am quite positive there would be shows/news to cater to the gay community. If someone wanted to have a heterosexual white man show, there would be a lot more opposition to that. Remember I am not picking on the gay channel. I monitor all TV viewing of my children.


----------



## dswoody1 (Apr 17, 2002)

Kman, I'm not Damon, but maybe I can answer a few of your questions..

You can check out the programing line up for PrideVision TV at http://www.pridevisiontv.com/ . This is what they are currently offering in Canada. You can also check out SHO2 Night Out schedule for Wednesdays starting on the 22nd. The schedule seemed pretty tame by my standards, but there are things that I feel that my child shouldn't be exposed to, just as I feel that about alot of the channels. I wouldn't like for my child to watch Sex in the City on HBO, nor Queer As Folk on Showtime. Both shows have great ratings. Why should I say that either of these shows shouldn't be on TV?

As for the Gay Pride Parade, the news just shows the extreme side of anything... it's sweeps month now. What are the promo's for the news... sex, drugs... Oxygen, how it has been linked to 10 deaths in the tri-state area, more at eleven. There are "extreme" people in all walks of life. Have you ever been to Mardi Gras?, Some of the parade and events are great for children, but I wouldn't want my child there getting Beads. Rent/Buy any of the "Girls caught on Tape" videos and I'm sure that alot of the stuff was taped from Mardi Gras... it just didn't make the news because it wasn't provocative enough.

Next is a little item I like to term PDA, (goes back to my days in the army) Public Displays of Affection (PDA). Hetrosexuals are the worst violators of the Army's No PDA rule... hand holding, hand in partners back pocket/belt loop, arm over the shoulder, public kissing, hugging, and this is just the light stuff. I allow my child to view... (not that I could stop her... its on just about every show ever made) why should I stop her from seeing 2 women or men kiss, hold hands, or hug. Sure she may have questions (probably asking it really loudly at the wrong time). But why should that bother me?

The Gay Channels (sho2 night out, and Pridevision) are/will be pay channels and are not being forced down anyones throats, you have to request them and pay extra for them.

Now here's where it gets tricky... I'm going to have to quote you...

1. Yes there will be "shows/news to cater to the gay community", its a gay channel, what good would it be to have the "Gay Channel" and only news be the "Farm Report", and the prime time feature "The Walton's"?

2. I really think you may want to rethink your " If someone wanted to have a heterosexual white man show, there would be a lot more opposition to that." statement. Where do I start.... All in the Family, Rockford Files, Mannix, Nash Bridges, The Guardian, .... pick up a TV guide, close you eyes and point, nine out of ten times you'll hit one, the other one is on Lifetime.

I'm not picking on you, I'm sure that millions of people feel the way you feel.

Note to Damon, I'm sorry that I stepped in on this, but I couldn't hold back. I'm sure you could put it better than I.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey folks...

I am happy with the way this thread has carried itself. A good honest discussion with no fighting.

We may all have our points of views but I am happy we can all be civil with each other. (And you guys are doing a great job at it!)

Thanks All!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kman _
> *If someone wanted to have a heterosexual white man show, there would be a lot more opposition to that. *


Ever seen The Man Show on Comedy Central?

But isn't it interesting how most people assume that every Gay/Lesbian channel will have some sort of porn all the time on it? I can tell you that I have no interest in watching such a channel, but if the market supports it why not?


----------



## garydw (Apr 22, 2002)

Why would some people think that a gay tv channel would be harmfull to children?

I see things on MTV, and Cartoon Network that can be a lot more harmfull.

The Gay TV channel will be on DBS, and that is Direct, and Dish or the merged company. With the strength of Viacom, and Pridevision it will be on. I for one will be the first to step up to push for the removal of many other channels if Charlie tries to get away without adding this channel. It is time everone understands that Gay and Lesbian people are just that people, and they deserve to have their TV to. 

So Viacom, Pridevision, Showtime, Triangle TV, bring it on....I will subscribe.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I won't be watching much of Gay TV. As a military guy and active Christian (not to start a debate - just a fact), it just doesn't fit into my lifestyle. 

On the topic of blocking, on my UTV receivers I can actually go in and set the limits based upon what is actually on the program. For example, if a show is listed as having AS (Adult Situations), I can check that box so all shows with AS are blocked. There are about six different content blocks as well as rating and channel blocks. It is awesome for blocking violent cartoons on Nick or Cartoon Network. I can let my daughter watch those stations, and worry about what she watches. It really ticks her off that Powerpuff Girls automatically blocks and I have to manually unblock it for her, but I at least have absolute control over what is filling her head.


----------



## Kman (Apr 22, 2002)

I have little objection if my children see hand holding, kissing and other displays of "light" heterosexual affection that is viewed under my roof. To have them, or myself view gay affection under my roof is another thing. Sorry, I am not a prude, nor a Bible thumper, but I am not ready to view it under my own roof. My children have seen gays holding hands in public. I have not tried to avoid them from viewing it, nor have I told them that it was"bad" or "abnormal". 
I was born and raised in Brooklyn. I had the wonderful opportunity to be exposed to, and interact with many races, religions and sexual orientations. I also hope my children get the opportunity to do the same. But again, when it comes to entertainment TV viewed in my house, I draw the line at viewing gay affection. Now, there have been shows where the characters have been portrayed or imputed as being gay that I have watched that did not bring the gay affection aspect to the screen. I have no problem with that. The religion I follow says that homosexuality is immoral, but I also believe in tolerance. That is probably why I can view shows with gay characters, but I do not care to view gay affection. 
One more point. I am not one who believes that my children will become gay because they are exposed to it on TV or the real world for that matter. My sister-in-law's parents were very involved with the church and pretty strict. She went to Catholic grade school, Catholic high school and Lutheran college. Yet today she is gay.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

On Oprah yesterday, it was about how rampant oral sex has gotten amongst the early teens generation. It kinda blew my mind.(No pun intended). But the reality is, no matter which channel you tune to, there is always going to be questionable matter, that kids are going to grasp to. Of course between school, playing outside, and even family life, can be detrimental to kids. Oh well.


----------

